# What I'd like to see at the Hillbilly



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll tell you what I'd like to see at the Hillbilly....


ME!:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I'll tell you what I'd like to see at the Hillbilly....
> 
> 
> ME!:shade:


So, you got 51 weeks to get everything in order to be there in 2011 - what'ya waiting on? :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I'll tell you what I'd like to see at the Hillbilly....
> 
> 
> ME!:shade:


Ditto that.. 

Next year a few of us flatlanders are talking about making the trip. I'll be easy to find. I'll be the one dressed in bomb squad defusing gear.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Ditto that..
> 
> Next year a few of us flatlanders are talking about making the trip. I'll be easy to find. I'll be the one dressed in bomb squad defusing gear.


ROADTRIP!

Well, you'll know what banner to look for us under.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So, you got 51 weeks to get everything in order to be there in 2011 - what'ya waiting on? :shade:





JawsDad said:


> Ditto that..
> 
> Next year a few of us flatlanders are talking about making the trip. I'll be easy to find. I'll be the one dressed in bomb squad defusing gear.


We had a fair number of new AT faces this year, which was great. It's definitely nice to have faces, and voices to go with names.

Some new faces every year would be awesome.:shade:

We'll save you a spot under the trees.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Cool*

That would be cool to see also. An aerial view of the club with target locations. It wont help me shoot any better but would be cool to see. I will definally be there next year. It was way too much fun for one weekend. Sam and I had a blast. It was good to shoot with BH, MoparMatty, Grimace. I will plan to shoot with you next year Prag. :darkbeer: 

BTW you need to call me. I have a few questions on what we discussed over the weekend.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> I will plan to shoot with you next year Prag. :darkbeer:


Do you not like yourself? :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ROADTRIP!
> 
> Well, you'll know what banner to look for us under.


Looks like it's only an 18'ish hour drive straight through. Not as bad as I thought. Maybe we'll find a short bus (no comments!) and drag a few people along.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> That would be cool to see also. An aerial view of the club with target locations. It wont help me shoot any better but would be cool to see. I will definally be there next year. It was way too much fun for one weekend. Sam and I had a blast. It was good to shoot with BH, MoparMatty, Grimace. I will plan to shoot with you next year Prag. :darkbeer:
> 
> BTW you need to call me. I have a few questions on what we discussed over the weekend.


Would love to shoot with you. Didn't see your PM until this morning - I'm old and have to be in bed by 10 PM. :shade: I've got to leave now and go to the bank then on to the range but will PM you either tonight or tomorrow so we can discuss a good time to chat. 



Moparmatty said:


> Do you not like yourself? :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some folks just like to be in good company.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've shot the Hillbilly range 7 full times and still have a very hard time picturing in my head what an aerial view of this butt kicking range would look like.
> 
> Not sure what it took, but several years ago a couple carried their GPS around DCWC and noted the coordinates of the stakes and targets for all 28 targets plus the practice range. They then plotted these on an aerial photo of the property.
> 
> I would love to see something like that done and posted in the club house for the "Hill". I think it would also be very interesting to indicate the change in elevation. Maybe use that storm drain in the parking lot as ground zero and then show each stake and target as a +- value. I'm sure a lot of folks, myself included, will be surprised to learn just how much climbing in involved on this range. Heck, I'd bet that the stake at target 1 is 25+ feet above that storm drain.


I plan to do that next year, and would brought my Magellen along this year had it been mentioned beforehand.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh Lee,
I will talk to the guys at the club to see if any one has the equipment and the knowlage to do a map with elevation of each target. I think it would be a good thing to have on display in the clubhouse.
Sorry we didn't get to visit more at the shoot, would really like to shoot a round with you some time. ,,willieM


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh matty,
thanks again for making the long trip to the hillbilly. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Looks like it's only an 18'ish hour drive straight through. Not as bad as I thought. Maybe we'll find a short bus (no comments!) and drag a few people along.


Roll through TN and we'll pile in with you :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

As always willie...it was a blast...thanks again for all of the hospitality...see you next year...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I plan to do that next year, and would brought my Magellen along this year had it been mentioned beforehand.


Just found an online TOPO that shows the elevation of the parking lot at about 960, and the elevation at the top of the course at about 1,300.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

willieM said:


> Heh matty,
> thanks again for making the long trip to the hillbilly. Hope you enjoyed it.


No problem Willie. If I can make it down next year, I'll be there. 

Any chance you can post up the final standing from this year's shoot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Just found an online TOPO that shows the elevation of the parking lot at about 960, and the elevation at the top of the course at about 1,300.


wow.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Try google earth (if this is the one i'm thinking of), depending on how recent the satellite pics are you might be able to see the targets and get a layout of the range, I'm thinking back east they'd be pretty recent.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> wow.


I'm actually surprised that it's *ONLY* 340 feet.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm actually surprised that it's *ONLY* 340 feet.


Me too!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

knarrly said:


> Try google earth (if this is the one i'm thinking of), depending on how recent the satellite pics are you might be able to see the targets and get a layout of the range, I'm thinking back east they'd be pretty recent.


Since this range is 50+ years old the targets were there long before the first satellite pix, but alas, too much foliage.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm actually surprised that it's *ONLY* 340 feet.


Its not *just* 340' if you do it 5 or 6 times a day.


Remarkably, my local course only has about 100' of elevation change.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Isn't there an ATer that goes by the handle

*NCSURVEYOR *?

You could even get a 3D rendering of the place...just offer to let the man shoot for free a few times and see what he says if its not too far.:smile:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> Isn't there an ATer that goes by the handle
> 
> *NCSURVEYOR *?
> 
> You could even get a 3D rendering of the place...just offer to let the man shoot for free a few times and see what he says if its not too far.:smile:


For a 3-D rendering of Billy's Hill I'd buy him a few rounds.


----------

